# i call this little jam - purple kush -



## fdd2blk (Dec 26, 2007)

'cause that's what i've been smoking all morning. i'm feeling good so i sat down for a second and strummed this out. ......YouTube - purple kush


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 26, 2007)

love it. i dident even know you had videos have to check them out


----------



## CALIGROWN (Dec 26, 2007)

nice,,,i sent you a friend invite on youtube...im cmkcingular.


----------



## bongspit (Dec 26, 2007)

I bet that jam would be good on toast.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 26, 2007)

bongspit said:


> I bet that jam would be good on toast.....




i need a buddy. i can toast them.


----------



## bongspit (Dec 26, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i need a buddy. i can toast them.


I'm toast....


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 26, 2007)

now all we need is a little butter.


----------



## justsmoked (Dec 29, 2007)

nice man, my buddy plays the bass and he is really into it. i just smoke and listen to him or show my skills at guitar....guitar hero that is.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 29, 2007)

hey fdd....thanks for sharing that! cool! I like it! me...I'll take the drums....ahahahahaha


----------



## Reprogammed (Jan 1, 2008)

Tahoe's got the drums, Fdd has got some wicked guitar goin' on, why don't we all form a band?

We'll call it I Swear Officer That's Just A Japanese Maple and the 5th Ammendments.


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Jan 1, 2008)

I reckon Medicineman would be a great Lead Singer


----------



## Mob Barely (Jan 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> 'cause that's what i've been smoking all morning. i'm feeling good so i sat down for a second and strummed this out. ......YouTube - purple kush


Sorry but this sounded awful.
How did you record it or are you just learning?
I rtake it this isnt supposed to be serouis


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 1, 2008)

Mob Barely said:


> Sorry but this sounded awful.
> How did you record it or are you just learning?
> I rtake it this isnt supposed to be serouis



i've been playing for 1 year and i recorded it with my camera. 
yes, i was serious. are you?


----------



## bongspit (Jan 1, 2008)

Mob Barely said:


> Sorry but this sounded awful.
> How did you record it or are you just learning?
> I rtake it this isnt supposed to be serouis


everyone is a critic....


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 1, 2008)

more happy happy joy joy.....welcome to a new year....same old critics! hahahahahaha


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 1, 2008)

i do suck. i'm self taught and i don't practice enough. i was pretty proud of that.


----------



## bongspit (Jan 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i do suck. i'm self taught and i don't practice enough. i was pretty proud of that.


google the nashville number system...it's an easier way to learn...you sounded fine...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 1, 2008)

bongspit said:


> google the nashville number system...it's an easier way to learn...you sounded fine...



i can learn. i can read tabs and learn anything i want. i just need to sit down and put in the hours.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 1, 2008)

ya din't learn to grow "_monstros_" in a ya.....I liked it.....and really it only matters that you enjoyed what you were doin' ..... opinions on your performance will be varied....your own is what counts!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 1, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> ya din't learn to grow "_monstros_" in a ya.....I liked it.....and really it only matters that you enjoyed what you were doin' ..... opinions on your performance will be varied....your own is what counts!


his comment was constructive. i will now go get that $1.79 jack i need and record thru "fruity loops" from now on. if i can figure out how. i think i've got a good idea of how it works but i haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Mob Barely (Jan 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> his comment was constructive. i will now go get that $1.79 jack i need and record thru "fruity loops" from now on. if i can figure out how. i think i've got a good idea of how it works but i haven't tried it yet.


i was blunt and mean i listened with the wrog expactations
i hear you have fruity loops and love guitar
hers a present for being accidently mean to you
tassman guitar and string studio the best vst plugin for guitar and strings
if you like it go and buy it
hope you keep practising maybe bad recording i think is all
tass.rar


----------



## kindprincess (Jan 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i need a buddy. i can toast them.


one day. we will rok.


----------



## moon47usaco (Jan 1, 2008)

FDD does you name mean FadeToBlack... ??

Ive been pondering that since i joined here and that lil dity just struck some note in my brain... Like duh its probably___...

So is it... ??

If i am wrong dont tell me what it really means... =]

It is more fun to wonder and guess... Like rumplestilskin... When i finally guess i get to keep my 1st born skunk strain... =]

LOL... =]


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 1, 2008)

Mob Barely said:


> i was blunt and mean i listened with the wrog expactations
> i hear you have fruity loops and love guitar
> hers a present for being accidently mean to you
> tassman guitar and string studio the best vst plugin for guitar and strings
> ...


i asked for it. 

your post was blocked by our spam blocker. your low post count and the link in your post required approval. i got it for ya'. thanks for the link.

without people telling me i suck i would think i was good then i'd never get better. 

thank you for listening.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i asked for it.
> 
> your post was blocked by our spam blocker. your low post count and the link in your post required approval. i got it for ya'. thanks for the link.
> 
> ...


 thats a refreshing attitude.


----------



## bigbudeddie (Jan 1, 2008)

I really got into that man. Good stuff. I added u to, im r31screamer.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 1, 2008)

bigbudeddie said:


> I really got into that man. Good stuff. I added u to, im r31screamer.


thank you.


----------



## donnieosmond (Jan 1, 2008)

I'd venture to say that if you were as good at playing guitar as you were at growing pot, Jimi Hendrix might roll over in his grave.


----------



## oneyearorange (Jan 1, 2008)

That is fucking funny. You must have been really high. I kept waiting for your fist to come down at the end and smoosh that little dudes head.


----------



## oneyearorange (Jan 1, 2008)

moon47usaco said:


> FDD does you name mean FadeToBlack... ??
> 
> Ive been pondering that since i joined here and that lil dity just struck some note in my brain... Like duh its probably___...
> 
> ...


Thats so funny cuz I kept reading his name as if it read fdd is too black. I guess it makes more sense now cuz you're white. I think?


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 1, 2008)

oneyearorange said:


> Thats so funny cuz I kept reading his name as if it read fdd is too black. I guess it makes more sense now cuz you're white. I think?


 i thought that at first too. fdd is 2 black. haha.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 1, 2008)

wtf is that little face?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 1, 2008)

GNOME GROWN said:


> wtf is that little face?



https://www.rollitup.org/inspired-art/31599-my-stoned-sculpture-inspired-joemomma.html


----------



## Mob Barely (Jan 2, 2008)

wasnt so much poor playing as poor recording
when i listened i was taking it seriously and not as a beginners efforts
hope that the tassman guitar studio helps you out


----------



## moon47usaco (Jan 2, 2008)

So whats the verdict... Did i guess it or what... =P

If you are really playing rumplestilskin you at lease have to tell us when we are wrong... =P

Otherwise we will never get our first born skunks back... =O


----------



## natmoon (Jan 2, 2008)

moon47usaco said:


> So whats the verdict... Did i guess it or what... =P
> 
> If you are really playing rumplestilskin you at lease have to tell us when we are wrong... =P
> 
> Otherwise we will never get our first born skunks back... =O


I will put you out of your misery dude.
Click on his profile and he has clearly stated what his name means


----------



## moon47usaco (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeeee haw i guessed it... Well i was short one "D"...

Faded not Fade... Close enough... =]

Im Faded and way Too Black for that @$$... =]

Or Im so faded everything went 2 black... =]

I have been there before but in my case it fades to white fuzz... =]
I wish i could still get that blazed... =P


Heh i think i will make a "color you see when you pass out" thread... I have heard black, white, red and blue... =]


----------



## natmoon (Jan 3, 2008)

moon47usaco said:


> Yeeee haw i guessed it... Well i was short one "D"...
> 
> Faded not Fade... Close enough... =]
> 
> ...


His name is what happens when you die


----------

